# My compositions



## jpcafe (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello! Iam an amateur player. My main instrument is the guitar, but i really like to compose on piano. I dont know if this fits in classical music category but i would love some feedback:













Thank you,

João


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

nice work-﻿ sounds a little familiar thou


----------

